# 2017 Mathews bow names leaked...



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

These are highly probable names for 2017 Mathews/Mission bows...

KALON

VERSA

AVAIL

STOKE

TRX

ZONE


----------



## BoonerNock (Aug 9, 2013)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm interested to see the difference between the Halon and Kalon


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

Seen this a few weeks ago


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> I'm interested to see the difference between the Halon and Kalon


27 inch ATA.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

biddz7x said:


> Seen this a few weeks ago


Man I guess someone beat me to it...I wonder if they figure these out the same way I do every year...

I remember when I came out and said No Cam and people were laughing at me...until it was released!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

KMiha said:


> 27 inch ATA.


Oh is there actual info out there or was that just a joke about Mathews' shrinking ATA's?


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

They learned the solocam is from a different era. Hopefully they wake up and realize the masses would be better off with 33-34" ata hunting bows soon.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

I wonder if the Kalon is a carbon halon?


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> Man I guess someone beat me to it...I wonder if they figure these out the same way I do every year...
> 
> I remember when I came out and said No Cam and people were laughing at me...until it was released!


By looking at the patents they apply for?
Hopefully they have an option for limb stops... And I wouldn't mind a 28" ATA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ryjax said:


> By looking at the patents they apply for?
> Hopefully they have an option for limb stops... And I wouldn't mind a 28" ATA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, not by looking at Patents...but close!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> Nope, not by looking at Patents...but close!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Trademarks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ryjax said:


> Trademarks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like these ones?


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> Oh is there actual info out there or was that just a joke about Mathews' shrinking ATA's?


Joke about a few companies shrinking ATAs. I think this is why elite and Hoyt have an upper edge. They release both a short and a longish ATA hunting bow. Just makes more sense.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> Like these ones?
> 
> View attachment 4556082
> 
> ...


That's them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ryjax said:


> That's them lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy...just checked on PSE...


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

What about Hoyt's?????


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> They learned the solocam is from a different era. Hopefully they wake up and realize the masses would be better off with 33-34" ata hunting bows soon.


A 33-34" Halon would be perfect.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> Oh boy...just checked on PSE...
> 
> View attachment 4556218
> 
> ...


Carbon throttle has my attention


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> Oh boy...just checked on PSE...
> 
> View attachment 4556218
> 
> ...


Carbon throttle?! Well now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

eskimoohunt said:


> What about Hoyt's?????


Hoyt hasn't trademarked anything in years


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

They didnt name one flaky?


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

7thgenmt said:


> They didnt name one flaky?


Nope- it looks like Elite already nabbed that one.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

KMiha said:


> Joke about a few companies shrinking ATAs. I think this is why elite and Hoyt have an upper edge. They release both a short and a longish ATA hunting bow. Just makes more sense.


you realize Mathews has 3 hunting bows that are 35" ATA right? Chill X, Halon X and Wake....


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

If they make a carbon halon my wife is going to shoot me.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

swampcruiser said:


> Nope- it looks like Elite already nabbed that one.


Ha!Good one!


----------



## MountieHunter (Jul 21, 2016)

E. Johnson said:


> A 33-34" Halon would be perfect.


Yes please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Oh boy...just checked on PSE...
> 
> View attachment 4556218
> 
> ...


Man you should be a detective!

This is great Intel 

Thanks


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> These are highly probable names for 2017 Mathews/Mission bows...
> 
> STOKE


finally a bow for surfers


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

muskykris said:


> Man you should be a detective!
> 
> This is great Intel
> 
> Thanks


Hah I actually am a LEO...

Obsession Hemorrhage (I think that one has already been revealed as it was supposed to be a '16 bow)


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I found the list for Bowtech,

Xploder

Kickstand

Splinter

One Eye

All models go from 30" ATA to 20" just by drawing the bow.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

AngelDeVille said:


> I found the list for Bowtech,
> 
> Xploder
> 
> ...


You forgot the Destroyer SD (self destructing)


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> They learned the solocam is from a different era. Hopefully they wake up and realize the masses would be better off with 33-34" ata hunting bows soon.


So what? anyone who knows anything realises that some of the solocams are still the best cams Mathews have done, and still as good if not better than anything else out there, still kicking a**, don't agree? Braden gellenthien 718/720 new world record WA50m with Apex7, just one example.

someone else said a 34" halon would be perfect, the difference between a 34" and 35" compound bow, nothing significant that you can notice in real shooting terms.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

I wish pse would do a 34 ata carbon throttle. 


PSE Pro Staff


----------



## JRexA (Sep 25, 2015)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Carbon throttle has my attention


It also has mine. 
And a Carbon Throttle-Beast would really have my attention.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> You forgot the Destroyer SD (self destructing)





AngelDeVille said:


> I found the list for Bowtech,
> 
> Xploder
> 
> ...


you guys are too much lol! I literally spit my drink out when I got to both of these hahaha!


----------



## Daniel.Scott (Aug 10, 2014)

What's in a name?


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> They learned the solocam is from a different era. Hopefully they wake up and realize* the masses would be better off with 33-34" ata hunting bows *soon.


Meh.....I think the short trend has some time left in it.


----------



## DanLong (Jun 25, 2016)

Ive already put a down payment on the BT kickstand,hoping they have a dual stand model this year!


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Not interested in mathews unless they come out with a longer ATA no cam hunting bow...say 34 to 35 inch ATA. If they do this I will actually order one the day they are announced. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE (Feb 12, 2015)

One pose to be 35" lighter thinner no cam.IDK


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> I'm interested to see the difference between the Halon and Kalon


Hopefully about 1/2 a pound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> I'm interested to see the difference between the Halon and Kalon


Carbon bow????


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

TRX hopefully means TRG with mini crosscentric cams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Carbon bow????
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Carbon Halon? Oh yeah, I think I would have to give that a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

kscumminsdriver said:


> you realize Mathews has 3 hunting bows that are 35" ATA right? Chill X, Halon X and Wake....


Yeah. Halon X is 1,300, Chill X was 1,100 new, and the Wake was 1,500 new. Defiant, Nitrum, Energy, and Impulse are 1,000.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> They learned the solocam is from a different era.


And Braden just shot a new world 50m record with an Apex..................accuracy/consistency of the bows themselves hasn't been the weak point in over a decade. All on the shooter nowadays.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

knarrly said:


> And Braden just shot a new world 50m record with an Apex..................accuracy/consistency of the bows themselves hasn't been the weak point in over a decade. All on the shooter nowadays.


Punching paper and punching bones are two very different things. The dual cams are so much nicer to draw than a lot of the faster solocams and the speeds arent comparable for what the archer has to put into it. Similar draw cycle and an added 20-30 fps, no brainer.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

angeldeville said:


> i found the list for bowtech,
> 
> xploder
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Carbon throttle has my attention


Absolutely!


----------



## eggpainer (Jun 7, 2016)

carbon halon？
shut up and take my money !


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

eggpainer said:


> carbon halon？
> shut up and take my money !


Haha I would probably say the same until I saw the price


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Seadonist said:


> Hopefully about 1/2 a pound
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like a full pound


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

What about the PSE Carbon Air? Why isn't it on the list? Surely they aren't getting rid of it.


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the name "carbon air" was already trade marked last year.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

BP1992 said:


> What about the PSE Carbon Air? Why isn't it on the list? Surely they aren't getting rid of it.


PSE hasn't been big on trademarking their bow names...Mathews is the only company that always does it...I was surprised to check and find that PSE trademarked some bow names


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

pman said:


> I think the name "carbon air" was already trade marked last year.


That's what I figured.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sure they'll name the next one "GAYLON" for sure.


----------



## DanLong (Jun 25, 2016)

Im expecting their Egomaniac to be released soon.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

DanLong said:


> Im expecting their Egomaniac to be released soon.


And as always, haters gonna hate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

They should name one "miracle". It would be one if they lived up to all their ads. I loved their old ads showing them shooting through trees.


----------



## carothg (Sep 6, 2005)

Andrew99 said:


> If they make a carbon halon my wife is going to shoot me.


haha, accidentally run over your old bow


----------



## getn'lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> I'm interested to see the difference between the Halon and Kalon


Hopefully about three pounds!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see what they release! If you haven't shot a Mathews as of late,you owe it to yourself to try one! I was one that was a complete Mathews hater...Hated their design,riser,weight etc...

But the Chill-X is in my top 3 bows I've ever owned/shot! I love this bow!!! I really would like a Halon X but just don't know if I can put the Chill-X down.

Very interested in this release as I think Mathews hit a Homerun with their 2016 releases! Cheers!:beer:


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

This thread is worthless without pics!!!😉

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

And specs.
I'd really like to see a 33" Halon.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

AndyWest83 said:


> This thread is worthless without pics!!!&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hang tight.......Lee will have another commercial soon with the new bow in the background. 

SCFox


----------



## Furtrader1984 (Apr 19, 2016)

Newdiggings said:


> ChuckA84 said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot the Destroyer SD (self destructing)
> ...


Same here that was great!


----------



## MrBallistic (May 13, 2015)

So the TRX is that a combo of the TRG and Halon X?
That could be interesting


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

MrBallistic said:


> So the TRX is that a combo of the TRG and Halon X?
> That could be interesting


That's what I'm hoping for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe the Kalon name is the result of firing the marketing team.. If it was Carbon you would think it would be called Calon.. or Carbon Halon.. lol


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Coug09 said:


> That's what I'm hoping for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TRG riser with Halon cams?


----------



## RyanMathewsFan (Apr 9, 2016)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> And specs.
> I'd really like to see a 33" Halon.


Why not just go with the Halon X it's 35" I doubt they would make one in the middle. That would be catering to a very small audience. Where it just wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

KMiha said:


> TRG riser with Halon cams?


Hopefully not. The TRG gridlock riser was just too heavy.....and too expensive to make. Hopefully a Halon X riser stretched out to 38" or so.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

PT1911 said:


> Hopefully not. The TRG gridlock riser was just too heavy.....and too expensive to make. Hopefully a Halon X riser stretched out to 38" or so.


the Halon X riser is heavy...


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

kscumminsdriver said:


> the Halon X riser is heavy...


I understand that, I have one. But the TRG is even heavier....I had two of them and both were heavier than the stated 5.3 lbs.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

SCFox said:


> Hang tight.......Lee will have another commercial soon with the new bow in the background.
> 
> SCFox


I'd like to see that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silas Grigsby (Apr 24, 2014)

Hopefully a carbon one.


----------



## bowman5000 (Aug 7, 2016)

I heard they next generation is carbon bows.
There is no need for a 34 or 35 when the 30 HTX is shooting as smooth as any of them


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Heck mathews don't need to make a Carbon bow.. They made an alloy Heli-m 3.6lb bow. That would be cool if they made a 3.6lb alloy Halon... geesh I would buy one.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

bowman5000 said:


> I heard they next generation is carbon bows.
> There is no need for a 34 or 35 when the 30 HTX is shooting as smooth as any of them


Smooth doesn't create accuracy, proper fit plays into accuracy. A 33-35 ata has a better string angle for most people. I am not saying a halon isn't an accurate bow, but it would probably be better if it were longer


----------



## kremerd (Dec 3, 2010)

what month do the new bows come out??


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

kremerd said:


> what month do the new bows come out??


Normally released in November for Mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnboundArchery (May 14, 2016)

I hope it's a Carbon Halon!


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

They will probably make a carbon bow and copy all the other bow companies that are putting out carbon because thats just what they do.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I hope it's not a carbon bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

A 28 inch halon xs , and a 32 inch halon and a longer target bow !


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

A CASE DEEP said:


> They will probably make a carbon bow and copy all the other bow companies that are putting out carbon because thats just what they do.


Lol I bet if they do release a carbon bow it won't take 9 months to get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Ryjax said:


> Lol I bet if they do release a carbon bow it won't take 9 months to get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you thinking more or less ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Ryjax said:


> Lol I bet if they do release a carbon bow it won't take 9 months to get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9 months? The 2016 flagship bow turned into the 2017 flagship bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

AXE6Hunter said:


> So you thinking more or less ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Less....much less 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

MrBallistic said:


> So the TRX is that a combo of the TRG and Halon X?
> That could be interesting



Pretty sure this is the bow designed for a certain someone returning to Mathews.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Seadonist said:


> 9 months? The 2016 flagship bow turned into the 2017 flagship bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that's my point. I don't see Mathews botching a bow release that badly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodski989 (Feb 10, 2009)

Halon 33 coming soon!

Carbon halon 5,6, and 7 

Oh wait I just woke up from a wonderful dream.....please Mathews listen to your customers. A carbon halon 33! I would have to sell my halon X if not I'm going to the new obsession defcon m6z in 80# limbs.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> These are highly probable names for 2017 Mathews/Mission bows...
> 
> KALON
> 
> ...


Got Three right:
Stoke, Avail, and TRX.
So I think the rest of the names may be 2018 and after models being developed.
Good job!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Toxo-Philite said:


> Got Three right:
> Stoke, Avail, and TRX.
> So I think the rest of the names may be 2018 and after models being developed.
> Good job!


Well Mission hasn't released their new bows and won't till the ata show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bring out the Kalon!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

AXE6Hunter said:


> Well Mission hasn't released their new bows and won't till the ata show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe Missions new top bow will be a cheaper version of the Halon called the "Kalon". The "Versa" and "Zone" both sound like Mission bow names.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

They do. So we shall see they haven't had a top line bow designed after Mathews latest since the chill with the AVS technology 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Mathews should trademark the name FANBOY. Whether Trademarked or not, they OWN that one by default! They could build a 40" ATA with 4.5" brace height with super aggressive cams that hits 371 FPS IBO. In their adds it would say something like "Longer is Stronger"! And the Fanboys would buy them like crazy "just because" it's a Mathews and beats PSE FT speed by 1 FPS. It wouldn't matter if the top half of the bow weighed twice as much as the bottom half.....fanboys would say "That's what weights and stabilizers are for!" I'm joking, but yet it is TRUE. Some Fanboys would buy anything Mathews came up with.


----------



## Creeks&Peaks (Sep 18, 2016)

Carbon Halon, maybe it will weigh less than 5 pounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

And some fanboy will dig up a year old thread just to bash Mathews. Go Figure.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol you guys are so funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Dewboy said:


> Mathews should trademark the name FANBOY. Whether Trademarked or not, they OWN that one by default! They could build a 40" ATA with 4.5" brace height with super aggressive cams that hits 371 FPS IBO. In their adds it would say something like "Longer is Stronger"! And the Fanboys would buy them like crazy "just because" it's a Mathews and beats PSE FT speed by 1 FPS. It wouldn't matter if the top half of the bow weighed twice as much as the bottom half.....fanboys would say "That's what weights and stabilizers are for!" I'm joking, but yet it is TRUE. Some Fanboys would buy anything Mathews came up with.


You need to get a life...

How did you manage to find this thread exactly?


----------



## thesittingfox (Jul 21, 2017)

ahhhh did someone say mathews c a r b o n:wink:


----------



## kenny134a (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm thinking Kalon will be a mission bow


----------

